# LA falls to Detroit in OT - There goes the undefeated SEASON!



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Leslie and Milton foul out... Teasley CHOKES her free throws at the end of regulation... Swin Cash, Ruth Riley, Cheryl Ford, Elaine Powell, Deanna Nolan and Kedra Holland-Corn KICKED some SPARK Butt tonight. 

It is a beautiful day in the neighborhood!

Bill Laimbeer is da man!


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

I am curious of how many team scouts are going to bring back the 'formula' to beat the Sparks. What teams are your favorite WNBA teams GYM RAT? Of course I like the Comets the best. I like Charlotte, Washington, Indiana is cool. But the Comets are my main team. I am not too fond of the Sparks...:no:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Yay!! I was so happy when i heard that!! Too bad for the Sparks.

My top three fav teams are..
Comets...of course
Liberty
Sparks

The Sparks are the Lakers of the WNBA. It's not that i dont like the sparks, I really dont like Lisa Leslie's attitude. She's a good player though


----------

